

MacBook Pro vs. MacBook Air - alghamdi

So this is not really a this vs. that, but rather a survey of what you guys are using, and can you get away with a less powerful laptop nowadays when &quot;almost&quot; everyone has access to more powerful machines when needed.
======
alekh2014
-macbook pro -No at all. I always try to have latest and fastest machine.

------
seunosewa
MacBook Pro

